# Application SMS



## gigab (2 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
L'app Messages d'Apple me fait parfois des coups pendables -) .. je ne reçois pas les sms de mon contact (sur iPhone 6+). Je possède un iPhone 6.
Je ne veux pas utiliser iMessage. 

Je voulais me tourner vers une autre app genre WhatsApp, Hangouts etc .. mais il semble que toutes pompent le carnet d'adresses et sans doute lisent et conservent vos sms. 
Je n'ai rien à cacher mais j'aime préserver ma vie privée. 

Connaîtriez vous une app qui soit "sécurisée" ?
Merci à tous par avance !!


----------



## Lauange (2 Février 2016)

Oui, le pigeon voyageur ou la Poste.


----------



## okeeb (2 Février 2016)

Utilisateur de _Hangouts _depuis bien longtemps (évidemment puisque je suis sous _Android_), je n'ai rien à reprocher à cette application.
En ce qui concerne le "pompage" de carnet d'adresse, j'ai bien que ce ne soit le cas de n'importe laquelle, y compris bien sûr _Messages_...


----------



## gigab (4 Février 2016)

Merci de ta réponse .. Je vais regarder Telegram ou Signal .. Hangouts est trop "Google"


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2016)

Telegram est - semblerait-il - l'app qui respecte le plus la vie privée.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Février 2016)

Sinon comme déjà dit le courrier papier fonctionne bien question vie privée, même si il faut quand même écrire l'adresse du destinataire sur l'enveloppe (quel acte intrusif de la part de la poste de le demander... Grrr)


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Sinon comme déjà dit le courrier papier fonctionne bien question vie privée, même si il faut quand même écrire l'adresse du destinataire sur l'enveloppe (quel acte intrusif de la part de la poste de le demander... Grrr)



Et ne pas oublier le timbre


----------



## samised (19 Février 2016)

j'utilise ON/OFF qui me permet d'avoir un second numéro sur mon iPhone sans avoir a insérer une autre carte sim pour pouvoir gérer different contactes privée/pro


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2016)

samised a dit:


> j'utilise ON/OFF qui me permet d'avoir un second numéro sur mon iPhone sans avoir a insérer une autre carte sim pour pouvoir gérer different contactes privée/pro



Tu nous explique ?


----------



## samised (19 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu nous explique ?


onoff App par ONOFFAPP
https://appsto.re/fr/kPpn4.i


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2016)

Merci de cette information


----------



## samised (19 Février 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Merci de cette information


Je vous en prie mon chère [emoji6]


----------

